# I Need You Guys' Help



## tha_eliminator34 (Aug 8, 2008)

Im starting my first grow, ive been smoking since i was 15 but im starting to really get fed up with all the drama an **** from having to get off the street so ima growin! Alrite im using one 42 watt cfl on one plant and 2 20 watt cfls on the other i geminated and planted in the soil yesterday,still no sprout from either is this normal? Ive checked the ph an its anywhere from 6.5 to 7 so i think im good there, do yall have any suggestions or comments ? THAT WOULD BE REALLY REALLY HELPFUL THANKS!


----------



## slowmo77 (Aug 8, 2008)

how did you start them? i'd say just wait them out they'll come up in a day or two


----------



## wanting_in_Orl. (Aug 8, 2008)

did you germinate?


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Aug 8, 2008)

i have had seeds that still toke 4 or 5 days after germinateing to sprout ...


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Aug 8, 2008)

... sorry, man... this is biology. it takes time for plants to grow.

ya gotta use the *P* tool now....


----------



## tha_eliminator34 (Aug 8, 2008)

I appreciate the feedback, ive starting to see what looks like one sprouting in one pot so il jus wait it out a couple more days an update


----------



## papabeach1 (Aug 9, 2008)

once the spout comes out, be patient, let the roots grow little more, then you can plant it in little pots....just use pen dip in the dirt, after that, easily put the root down to the little hole,  pattin it nicely    its easy!

only to people that is really patient with them..then its easy!


----------



## Brussels (Aug 15, 2008)

Sorry, but that's not nearly enough light. Unfortunately, your plants will suffer from it. Maybe try to get a few of those little 'Y' adapters for your socket, and put two of those 42w lightes in both of them. Even with four 42w lights, your yield will not be much to cheer about. More light = more yield.
Put those 20w lights in your bedroom lamp...B


----------

